# punt or go for it? Belkin F5D7050 v. 5000 wireless



## kayvey (Nov 21, 2008)

I bought a wireless connection device that connects via USB port
and the interfaces I have investigated:


FreeBSD 7.0                    September 6, 2007                   FreeBSD 7.0
KV_BSD# man an | grep Belkin
KV_BSD# man awi | grep Belkin
KV_BSD# man ipw | grep Belkin
KV_BSD# set -o vi
KV_BSD# man iwi | grep Belkin
KV_BSD# man ral | grep Belkin
     Belkin F5D7000 v3            RT2560     PCI
     Belkin F5D7010 v2            RT2560     CardBus
KV_BSD# man rum | grep Belkin
     Belkin F5D7050 ver 3         USB
     Belkin F5D9050 ver 3         USB
KV_BSD# man ural | grep Belkin
     Belkin F5D7050 v2000         USB
KV_BSD# man wi | grep Belkin
     Belkin F5D6000 (a rebadged WL11000P)
KV_BSD# man zyd | grep Belkin
           Belkin F5D7050 v.4000
KV_BSD# 

do not make it past version 4000.  I tried using a facility
called ndisgen to create a driver but that failed


KV_BSD# cd wi_driver
KV_BSD# ls
BLKWGU.inf      BLKWGU_sys.ko   blkwgu.cat      probes
BLKWGU.sys      README          blkwgu.cat.ko
KV_BSD# cat README
       ==================================================================
        ------------------ Windows(r) driver converter -------------------
        ==================================================================

                        Kernel module generation


        The script will now try to generate the kernel driver module.
        This is the last step. Once this module is generated, you should
        be able to load it just like any other FreeBSD driver module.

        Press enter to compile the stub module and generate the driver
        module now:

        Generating Makefile... done.
        Building kernel module... done.
        Cleaning up... done.

        The file BLKWGU_sys.ko has been successfully generated.
        You can kldload this module to get started.

        Press return to exit.

ddr 2> on uhub3
KV_BSD# dmesg | grep Belkin
ugen0: <vendor 0x050d Belkin Wireless G USB Adapter, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on uhub3
ugen0: <vendor 0x050d Belkin Wireless G USB Adapter, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on uhub3
ugen0: <vendor 0x050d Belkin Wireless G USB Adapter, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on uhub3
ugen0: <vendor 0x050d Belkin Wireless G USB Adapter, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on uhub3
KV_BSD#


I tried this patch


 The patch for HEAD can be found at:

http://people.freebsd.org/~weongyo/patch_ndisusb_20080724.diff

but after following a number of stpes below, the make failed.


 # cd /usr/src # patch -p0 < ~/patch_ndisusb_20080724.diff # cd
usr.sbin/ndiscvt # make && make install # cd ~/ # ndisgen ABC.inf
ABC.sys # cd /usr/src/sys/modules/ndis # make # kldload ./ndis.ko # cd
 /usr/src/sys/modules/if_ndis # make 


ep'
/usr/src/sys/modules/ndis/../../compat/ndis/subr_usbd.c:1025: error: 'NDISUSB_ENDPT_IOUT' undeclared (first use in this function)
*** Error code 1

if there is a way to make this device work it would be great, but 
as an alternative I have acquiesced to spending more of my meager funds on a new device.  I don't want to make this mistake again so I am hoping somebody at very least can help me choose one that does have a driver from the following list found at the website
of my local store

NETGEAR - Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter
Model: WG111 | SKU: 6825233
        $44.99


Linksys - Ultra RangePlus Dual-Band Wireless-N USB 2.0 Adapter
Model: WUSB600N | SKU: 8682437
         $69.99

Linksys - 802.11g Compact Wireless USB Adapter
Model: WUSB54GC | SKU: 7667009
         $49.99

D-Link - Wireless-N USB 2.0 Adapter
Model: DWA-130 | SKU: 8305602
         $62.99

DynexÂ® - Wireless-G USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Model: DX-BUSB | SKU: 8544989
Delivers Wireless-G speeds up to
         $34.99


Hawking Technology - Wireless-G USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Model: HWUG1A | SKU: 8454549
        $34.99

D-Link - Xtreme N Dual-Band Wireless-N USB 2.0 Adapter
Model: DWA-160 | SKU: 8858729
        $71.99

Hawking Technology - Wireless-G USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Model: HWUG1 | SKU: 8454638
        $49.99

Linksys - RangePlus Enhanced Wireless-G Network USB 2.0 Adapter
Model: WUSB100 | SKU: 8682286
Complies with enhanced 802.11g standards; backward compatible with 802.11b; MIMO technology
        $69.99

NETGEAR - RangeMax Dual-Band Wireless-N USB Adapter
Model: WNDA3100-100NAS | SKU: 8669942
        $79.99

D-Link - 802.11g RangeBooster G Wireless USB Network Adapter
Model: WUA-2340 | SKU: 7650393
        $44.99

DynexÂ® - Enhanced Wireless-G USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Model: DX-EBUSB | SKU: 8545041
        $44.99

NETGEAR - RangeMax 802.11g Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter
Model: WPN111 | SKU: 7061797
Data transfer rate up to 108 Mbps via USB 2.0; works with 802.11b, 802.11g and Super G devices; weighs 1.1 oz.
        $59.99

NETGEAR - Rangemax NEXT Wireless-N USB 2.0 Adapter
Model: WN111-100NAS | SKU: 8564378
         $79.99

D-Link - RangeBooster N Wireless-N USB 2.0 Adapter
Model: DWA-140 | SKU: 8674204
         $71.99

DynexÂ® - Wireless-N USB 2.0 Adapter
Model: DX-NUSB | SKU: 9010205
Delivers Wireless-N speeds up to 270 Mbps; up to 1000' range; WEP encryption
         $59.99


Finally, here are some other things I did following what people
had on the web in case this is helpful.


>>> > some other info..
>>> >
>>> >
>>> > KV_BSD# pciconf -lv
>>> > hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x186a1043 chip=0x33408086
>>> > rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
>>> >     vendor     = 'Intel Cor
>>> >                                                      .
>>> >
>>> >                                                      .
>>> >
>>> > none1@pci0:0:31:6:    class=0x070300 card=0x18261043 chip=0x24c68086
>>> > rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
>>> >     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
>>> >     device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem
>>> > Controller'
>>> >     class      = simple comms
>>> >     subclass   = generic modem
>>> > vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x17721043 chip=0x4e501002
>>> > rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
>>> >     vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
>>> >     device     = 'Mobility Radeon 9700 (M10 NP) (RV350)'
>>> >     class      = display
>>> >     subclass   = VGA
>>> > bge0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x17351043 chip=0x169c14e4
>>> rev=0x03
>>> > hdr=0x00
>>> >     vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
>>> >     device     = 'BCM5788 Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet'
>>> >     class      = network
>>> >     subclass   = ethernet
>>> > cbb0@pci0:2:1:0:    class=0x060700 card=0x18641043 chip=0x04761180
>>> rev=0xac
>>> > hdr=0x02
>>> >     vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
>>> >     device     = 'unknown Ricoh R/RL/5C476(II)'
>>> >     class      = bridge
>>> >     subclass   = PCI-CardBus
>>> > cbb1@pci0:2:1:1:    class=0x060700 card=0x18641043 chip=0x04761180
>>> rev=0xac
>>> > hdr=0x02
>>> >     vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
>>> >     device     = 'unknown Ricoh R/RL/5C476(II)'
>>> >     class      = bridge
>>> >     subclass   = PCI-CardBus
>>> > fwohci0@pci0:2:1:2:    class=0x0c0010 card=0x18671043 chip=0x05521180
>>> > rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
>>> >     vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
>>> >     device     = 'RL5c552 IEEE-1394 Controller'
>>> >     class      = serial bus
>>> >     subclass   = FireWire
>>> > none2@pci0:2:2:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x10008086 chip=0x42238086
>>> rev=0x05
>>> > hdr=0x00
>>> >     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
>>> >     device     = '2915ABG Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
>>> Connection,
>>> > (R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection'
>>> >     class      = network
>>> > KV_BSD# usbdevs -v
>>> > Controller /dev/usb0:
>>> > addr 1: full speed, self powered, config 1, UHCI root hub(0x0000),
>>> > Intel(0x0000), rev 1.00
>>> >  port 1 powered
>>> >  port 2 powered
>>> > Controller /dev/usb1:
>>> > addr 1: full speed, self powered, config 1, UHCI root hub(0x0000),
>>> > Intel(0x0000), rev 1.00
>>> >  port 1 addr 2: low speed, power 100 mA, config 1, USB Optical
>>> > Mouse(0xc019), Logitech(0x046d), rev 43.01
>>> >  port 2 powered
>>> > Controller /dev/usb2:
>>> > addr 1: full speed, self powered, config 1, UHCI root hub(0x0000),
>>> > Intel(0x0000), rev 1.00
>>> >  port 1 powered
>>> >  port 2 powered
>>> > Controller /dev/usb3:
>>> > addr 1: high speed, self powered, config 1, EHCI root hub(0x0000),
>>> > Intel(0x0000), rev 1.00
>>> >  port 1 powered
>>> >  port 2 addr 2: high speed, power 500 mA, config 1, Belkin Wireless G
>>> USB
>>> > Adapter(0x705e), vendor 0x050d(0x050d), rev 2.00
>>> >  port 3 powered
>>> >  port 4 powered
>>> >  port 5 powered
>>> >  port 6 powered
>>> > KV_BSD# exit
>>> >
>>> > Thanks to anyone in advance who gives me the time of day.  I looked at
>>> some


----------



## kayvey (Nov 21, 2008)

Hopefully there are more than one that have drivers in case they are out of stock.  I don't drive, so I don't want to go running around to a bunch of stores.  There is a Best Buy near my friend's house in Emeryville that I am thinking of frequenting.


----------

